

Why stackoverflow is a good workplace for women - it_learnses
https://medium.com/@donnachoi/why-stack-overflow-is-a-good-workplace-for-women-71989189403d

======
htchang_ycombi
Being a woman developper myself, I can only relate to the several points and
issues described in the article, about how the workplace 'culture' is the
biggest issue for the lack of women in IT. It's not that I work with blatantly
bad guys, but most of them just can't admit they overlook me as 'transparent'
in the best cases. Smart and talented women are not really willing to compete
with such a 'culture'.

